# Josephine Bayou Sun. Night



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Josephine Bayou *
Slid the yak into Josephine bayou around midnight to try to catch the first part of the incoming tide Sunday night. Took my grandson and let him fish the lighted docks and he wound up sticking 4 himself. I believe he is now hooked as well and he wanted to go again tonight. Two nights in a row are a little much for me, so he has borrowed my yak and and said he would keep in touch as the night progressed. Saw some very nice fish and had several over 20 inches. The water clarity was a little stained, but the fish were right on the beach and no problem to see. I run two aquastars{100 watt} and a optima battery and get about 6 hours of gigging time. 
Good night and memories.
bamafan611 ​


----------



## phowell (Jan 1, 2008)

*josephine*

where is josephine boyou


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

North of Arnica bay and Bayou St. John on the AL. side. Google it and you can get an exact location. Great fishing.
Regards
bamafan611


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Great night! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice Catch!! Thanks for the report.


----------

